# Scout LT mod ...



## snydes (Jan 9, 2021)

Not really a mod ... but an improvement. I never liked the look of the big chrome screws for the band clamps on the smaller Scout LT model, which face forward and sometimes are a distraction when I'm aiming --->










So I picked up a pack of black button head cap screws (1/4-20 x 1") ... they're the exact same length and thread for the newer LT model, with a much smaller screw head. Not nearly as noticeable, especially on the black or green frame --->










Only thing I learned is they won't work for the original larger Scout XT, as the forks are thicker and the screw only goes about halfway into the clip on the XT. I have a few left over, so if anybody would like them, send me a PM with your address - I'll just throw a stamp on an envelope and send them out (just make sure you have the newer Scout LT model, as they won't work for the original Scout XT).


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

*That's why Simple sells two different lengths of brass thumb screws (which don't need a tool). The button heads look decent ... IMO the brass thumbies add more style without the need for a hex wrench, but it's just personal preference. You might find the thumb screws distracting also.*

https://simple-shot.com/accessories/9z0001xx/thumb-screws-for-flipclip-x


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

nice mod


----------



## cromag (Jan 17, 2021)

I think I'll paint mine black


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Looks so much better than those big chrome ones.


----------



## Ben Hyde (10 mo ago)

snydes said:


> Not really a mod ... but an improvement. I never liked the look of the big chrome screws for the band clamps on the smaller Scout LT model, which face forward and sometimes are a distraction when I'm aiming --->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi , 
I've purchased the new LT in double black and I'd love to have this upgrade if possible, could you please send me a link to the screws ? Much appreciated

Regards Ben


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

Ben Hyde said:


> Hi ,
> I've purchased the new LT in double black and I'd love to have this upgrade if possible, could you please send me a link to the screws ? Much appreciated
> 
> Regards Ben


Hi Ben and Welcome to the forum, it's a common cap screw that you can probably pick up locally. 
Try doing a search or here's a search link-



black button head cap screws (1/4-20 x 1") - Google Search


----------



## Ben Hyde (10 mo ago)




----------



## snydes (Jan 9, 2021)

Ben Hyde said:


> Hi ,
> I've purchased the new LT in double black and I'd love to have this upgrade if possible, could you please send me a link to the screws ? Much appreciated
> 
> Regards Ben


 yes, just as Reed said, this is what I used https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07LDKNC7M/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&th=1


----------



## Ben Hyde (10 mo ago)

Reed Lukens said:


> Hi Ben and Welcome to the forum, it's a common cap screw that you can probably pick up locally.
> Try doing a search or here's a search link-
> 
> 
> ...


Hi again 

Well after extensive searching here in the UK , I have drawn a blank on finding the modified black button screws for the LT !! Only to be told the thread is American and not sold hear in the UK !?. Gutted , 

Ben


----------

